# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  The Generation Game & Swap Shop

## pyrocanthus

Used to love watching Bruce and Anthea on Saturday nights, I used to try and play along with the conveyor belt  bit at the end. Saturday morning TV  was a must for me back in the day, if  my parents allowed it, I would eat my breakfast in front of the TV.  Loved the music and guests on the show.  How TV has changed!!

----------

Siobhan (12-11-2018)

----------


## Siobhan

Oh god, I did that all the time too with the conveyor belt.. screaming at the tv like the contestant could hear me.hahahaha

----------

pyrocanthus (12-11-2018)

----------

